# Why the large price difference?



## pittsburghmarc (Dec 19, 2016)

So we've settled on the Lionel Pennsylvania Flyer LionChief for our families first set. 

We can buy for $215 at a local shop including our 20% membership discount (original price $270). 

But Amazon has it for $150?! Both model numbers are reportedly the same.

Why the large price difference? Is it model year? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Amazon sometimes sells stuff for crazy low prices. A few months ago I got a LionChief Plus engine on Amazon for $245 after seeing someone else here had gotten it on Amazon for about $150. The MSRP for the engine is $440 and you can get it at some shops for around $350. After I got mine, there was only one left on Amazon and the price went up to the MSRP.

If the Lionel model number at your local store is indeed the same as the one on Amazon (630233), then I wouldn’t hesitate to get the one on Amazon. Especially since the Amazon seller is Lionel.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Amazon , at least in the last few years, has had the basic starter sets on sale for christmas at about 40 to 60 percent off MSrp. I boutique my daughter the Thomas set a few years ago at the same discount.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you believe in supporting local businesses, buy from your local guy and suck up the price difference. Otherwise, go with Amazon. I have often found things much cheaper there, so it doesn't surprise me that you would have almost a 50% discount on MSRP.


----------

